# Northern Pike Lures?



## DD197 (Jun 9, 2013)

Does anyone know of any good lures for Northern pike? :grin:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

for the shallows, big perch husky jerks. out a bit deeper, storm swim shad in any color, 4-5 inch size. but really any swim bait 3-7 inches will work and any crank,rapala,spoon,bucktail, or spinner bait in perchie colors will work. They ain't picky.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Mepps Musky Killer.


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

live pet store feeder mice


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

hardman11 said:


> live pet store feeder mice


While this may work quite well it is illegal in most of the waters in Utah to use live bait.


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

only fish and salamanders


----------

